# why no "thread starter" indication?



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Other sites running similar software show "Thread Starter" on the left side of a follow-up post. I think that's a great feature. Is there an option to enable that here? I just went through my "User CP" and didn't see anything jump out at me.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Because that option is for vB Version: 3.7.x & later. We're on 3.6.8.


----------

